# CoolerMaster Cavalier 3



## mikebl (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm having some issues turning on my computer. Obviously one thing could be my power on switch on the front panel of my case. Does anyone think that it is possible to replace this switch. I'm not sure if they even make this style case anymore, but if I contacted CoolerMaster, do you think that they might be able to send me one?
I posted in PowerSupply forum a few days ago about this problem and got some good responses. I'm just curious if replacing the switch, if needed, is an option
Thanks.


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

the switch will most likly be the same inside as any other pc. so any will do realy take the front panel off and have a looksie at it i have a one here that works and for the sake of 20p postage ill just send it lol try swapping it with the reset switch to see if it is the switch


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You can test that switch to see if it works. Take off the Pwr Sw lines lead (2 wire) from the Front Panel Header on the motherboard. Then, take a screwdriver or paper clip and touch those two pins you took the wires off from while the computer is plugged in. Only touch the pins (short across them) for an instant with the screwdriver or paper clip...and, if it starts when you do that, the switch is bad. If it starts, you need a switch. That way you don't have to take anything apart to know if that is the issue.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> ........... Only touch the pins (short across them) for an instant with the screwdriver or paper clipnt...and, if it starts when you do that, the switch is fine. If not, you need a switch.


Sorry to query this, Tumble - But shouldn't that be t'other way round? If the PC starts when the pins are shorted, then the switch is faulty


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

WereBo said:


> Sorry to query this, Tumble - But shouldn't that be t'other way round? If the PC starts when the pins are shorted, then the switch is faulty


yups.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hey *WereBo*, thanks for catching that one, you are correct and I wrote it wrong. Don't ever hesitate to challenge if someone says something backwards, it is appreciated to make sure the information is correct for the OP.

Yups, I said that wrong _*magnethead*_! Now, where the heck did the term *YUPS* come from, never heard that one???? :4-dontkno

Thanks to the both of you anyhow for catching that error and getting the correct information out there.:grin:

Note: I have corrected the mis-stated information.


----------



## mikebl (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you everyone. 
I contacted CoolerMaster and they are sending me a new switch, no charge. I'm going to go ahead and replace it and see what happens. If I'm still having the same problem I guess my next fix would be one of the PSU's that was recommended in an earlier thread. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Let us know how it comes out when you get your new switch. Nice of them to replace it free of charge. Enjoy the evening.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Hey *WereBo*, thanks for catching that one, you are correct and I wrote it wrong. Don't ever hesitate to challenge if someone says something backwards, it is appreciated to make sure the information is correct for the OP.
> 
> Yups, I said that wrong _*magnethead*_! Now, where the heck did the term *YUPS* come from, never heard that one???? :4-dontkno
> 
> ...


You haven't been to texas I'm guessing?

I'm hoping you can at least define "ya'll", "yonder", and "ain'ts"


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

magnethead said:


> You haven't been to texas I'm guessing?
> 
> I'm hoping you can at least define "ya'll", "yonder", and "ain'ts"


Well, only been on the edge of Texas for about an hour on a trip through that way, so didn't get immersed in that culture.

However, did live in Florida for four years so know about "ya'll," "yonder," and "aint's." Shoot, I even learned to understand "yesterday week."

Have a great weekend Magnethead, nice chatting with you!


----------

